# Symptomatic Group B Strep Vaginitis HELP!!



## lyonsden4

Hi,

I have just been diagnosed (after going to one gyn practice for months and being told there was nothing wrong with me) with symptomatic (constant burning) group b strep vaginitis. At first I thought it was a yeast infection, but I have come back clear for yeast cultures various times. I have researched this to no end on the internet and only find links to women who have it while pregnant - and they always state that it is rare for it to cause any symptoms. My current gyn who has been around forever did a culture and it came back with very high colonizations of beta strep bacteria. He gave me a 10 day course of penicillin and also told me to use betadine douches 2 times during the 10 days. I did this - twice and each time by the third day it would feel pretty much gone - but then by around the 12th day it would come right back!!!

Does anyone know what I can use to get rid of this thing? I've had it for 5 months and I am beside myself. The burning is pretty much constant - if I shower - it seems to help some but it almost never goes away. I think I may have gotten it from my husband and he may be reinfecting me - but I am not sure. My current gyn basically told me that there isn't much more he can do. He told me to use betadine douches no more than 2 x per week until my next appointment in 6 months!!! He had a patient who had it for like 20 years!!! YIKES!! I am only 37, have two young children and cannot imagine having this forever.

In researching online I found an article by a midwife who wrote about how a clove of garlic inserted vaginally can get rid of yeast infections and also it has been known to help lower the strep colonizations. So I emailed her. She wrote me back a brief note as she is on vacation (I'm hoping to hear more from her once she is back). She said that antibiotics will not help my problem and I should NOT douche at all. It is very rare - only 1 in 10,000 women get it. Lucky me







She said she has heard of women who have used garlic and it very slowly will get rid of it. I'm on my 3rd day of garlic (the taste it puts in your mouth is gross). The burning is still going strong (I have no idea how long to do this for). I am doing everything I can to boost my immune system too - good multivitamin, herbal immune system booster, acidophilus, grapefruit seed extract. I even just started taking colloidal silver. I just wish I knew how to get rid of it. I have not been with my husband in about two weeks - trying to see if that affects my problem. I also have (in the past) tried inserting acidophilus vaginally as well as tea tree oil.

Lastly, I found a study (in Norway) where two women had what I have and were treated w/antibiotics - the symptoms came right back once they were done with the meds. The finally got rid of it with chlorhexidine gel 1% (also called Hibiclens). The study does not say how long they used it or how they applied it. I went to my local drugstore and found Hibiclens solution (not gel) 4%. I have read that some midwives have their patients who've tested positive for GBS and are pregnant use a douche with this solution / water just before delivery - but there is nothing out there for using it for a problem like mine.

I am desperate for any suggestions or help that anyone might have. I have found a few postings on the internet about women who have had this - but never any resolutions. I appreciate any insight anyone might have into this.

Thank you in advance!!!

Kind Regards,
Kirstie


----------



## keepsmilyn

Hi Kirstie,
I feel your pain as I too have had the same problem for a few years now too. I am frustated with how its affecting my relationship with my partner. We go for long periods without any interaction because of my discomfort which turns me off wanting to do anything like that.

I also wonder if my partner keeps giving it back to me because he isn't being treated. He doesnt have any symptoms though, so I doubt he is.

I was always treating it as thrush with canastine cream initially. That helped relieve the discomfort, but didn't actually get rid of the cause.

I tend to think it has something to do with diabetes. When I lose some weight the symtoms seems to ease. I had seen a specialist a while back who said that I have pre-diabetes symtoms and its possible this is just another of those symptoms. I admit that I really like my sweets and probably have way too much sugar. I also try having a better balance diet now, but it doesn't seem to show much change.

I also read online about home remidies such as inserting garlic and tried that once. It didn't really do much. Instead I am taking garlic tablets as garlic is a good source of antioxidants. Honestly I don't think its helping much, but it doesnt hurt to take them.

On my last visit to the doctor he said he would enquiry with a specialist who knows more about this issue. He already had 3 patients with the same symptoms and didn't know what else to give us. Penaclin seems to help for a short time, but didn't get rid of the problem completely.

The specialist wrote back and suggested Dalacin V vaginal cream. I read details about it online and its definately for symptoms we have. I am yet to try it, but am concerned that even if it works, symptoms will likely re-occur because I'm not solving the actual cause. You will need a script for Dalacin V from your doctor.

Regards,
Smilyn


----------



## gilamama

Hi, sorry to hear abt you two suffering b/c of this. I had it while pregnant with no symptoms and the abx did nothing. I was able to get rid of it by taking vit C, tinctures of echinacea and astragalus, and raw garlic everyday. I would crush the garlic and mix with honey then swallow a lump or 2 of it like a pill. If I stopped the treatment the strep would come back. (bee propolis is also recommended in addition to what i did.)

I can maybe offer some insight though. The strep is growing beyond healthy and comfortabl;e proportions b/c your internal body ecology is off balance, the usual healthy bacteria and other stuff that should be there in proportions enough to keep gbs in check is not there.

This can be due to eating processed foods and taking anti-biotics. Even in amts considered "normal" by today's standards. I would definitely eliminate "white" foods like sugar and white flour, if you have a cronic problem like you described. We dont eat those foods b/c of my kids and dh's allergies. IME it is harder to eliminate foods when you are doing it for your own health than for your kids. I read on these bourds abt ppl who cheat and my dh does on his diet and make themselves sick. If I cheat my nurseling gets sick so I just dont. It is not fun sometimes but mostly it doesnt bother me. Maybe think of it as something you do for your marriage.

I also recomend taking a strong probiotic - on an emptly stomach.

Goodluck.


----------



## lifeguard

Just a suggestion: does this involve excess cm? Have you tried wearing a small tampon during non-menstrual days for a couple hours at a time. I have found success doing this when I've had really bad yeast infections. I'm assuming it works 'cause it helps "remove" excess.

Good luck - I hope you find a permanent solution.


----------



## KikaKika

Quote:


Originally Posted by *keepsmilyn* 
Hi Kirstie,

I also wonder if my partner keeps giving it back to me because he isn't being treated. He doesnt have any symptoms though, so I doubt he is.

This is quite possible, since Strep B bacteria colonizes both male and female "carriers". I would suggest a test (swab) just to make sure.
Some people do not show any signs, they are just carriers.

Good luck with everything!


----------



## queenbuzz

Thank God I'm not alone in this!!!

For a long time I've had what I thought were yeast infections. Then, last November on my Pap smear it came back with Bacterial Vaginosis.

So then, this year I had another pap in March which also showed Bacterial Vaginosis. I was sick with a different type of infection and on antibiotics for a while when I started itching again and assumed from the antibiotics that it must be yeast. So, I self treated with yeast medicine and things got rapidly worse. Everything itched and I ended up with a very painful uti although it didn't feel like a full UTI because only my urethra hurt.

So, I went to the doctor and they did a culture and it came back Strep B. I was totally confused how this even happened. I have the worst itching and burning and pain in all my areas down there and I couldn't figure out what was going on!!!

I hope something works soon.


----------



## keepsmilyn

Hi All,
Well I am still suffering from the same discomfort (6 months after my original posting). Some days are worse than others. Some days I feel like it has gone away and other days its quite uncomfortable. The cream my doctor last prescibed hasn't done much to help. I used it for most of the days recommended and missed one in between, but still saw no difference in my symptoms.

Having these symptoms really puts a dampen on my sex life with my partner. I have no desire for sex when I feel sore and itchy. My husband is very understanding, but I wonder if he will always think this way. When the burning and itching seems to go away my sex life is a little more active, but it doesn't last for long because the symtoms seem to come back quite quickly.

I know exactly what you mean about being told its all in your head. I've been told that many times in the past too. I only wish it was all in my head, but the uncomfortable feeling I get down below tells me otherwise. Thankfully the results of culture tests also incase that something isn't right along with the red inflamed skin.

I tend to think it is related to poor diet or poor health or perhaps related to diabetes. My eating and fitness levels are not great, but I don't know if everyone else who gets this is just as unhealthy. I am by no means fat, just a little overweight for my height (168cms at a size 12 australian ladies). I also don't drink much water and have been told that perhaps my urine isn't diluted enough. I personally don't like the taste of plain water. I tend to drink juice, softdrinks and cordials more often than plain water.

I find it frustrating to think that so many people are having similar symptoms but no one can find a cure. Perhaps if we all continue to discuss our symptoms on these forums more doctors will realise this is a common issue.


----------



## Aeress

I had bacterial vaginosis while pregnant and used peroxide to rinse after going to the bathroom and this really seemed to help.

I am not a big peroxide person and not a believer in douching but it might be worth a shot.


----------



## keepsmilyn

I tried a detox diet a while back and that seemed to clear up my system for about 3 and a half months.

The specialist I'm seeing seems to think that it may have just been a co-incidence that it cleared up around the same time I did the detox diet, or perhaps my positive thoughts during the detox process may have helped. Either way, it probably doesn't hurt to try if nothing else has worked.

I suggest you consult with your doctor before trying a detox diet. Some doctors are really against detox diets, but if it helps relieve your symptoms or get rid of it, then why not give it a go. For the record I tried the Lemon Detox Diet.


----------



## dogsinsweaters

I've had strep vaginitis for 8 months. My dr. put me on Levaquin, then Miconazole 7, then Vantin. I was tested between meds. to check the growth. Finally, the test came back, with "little" growth. He didnot want me on any more antibiotics but he never discussed my diet. I finally found this post last Friday! I believe we are on the right track by reviewing our diet! After the detox diet did you go back to the same foods you always eat? I think Gilamama is correct! As for me, no more of the ground wheat which is in my freezer. A friend grinds it for me, so it is raw wheat but maybe I can't handle it. Anyway it's my best guess and the only thing in recent years that I've incorporated into our meals. A friend mentioned that I may be sensitive to all wheat or flour products!


----------



## keepsmilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dogsinsweaters* 
I've had strep vaginitis for 8 months. My dr. put me on Levaquin, then Miconazole 7, then Vantin. I was tested between meds. to check the growth. Finally, the test came back, with "little" growth. He didnot want me on any more antibiotics but he never discussed my diet. I finally found this post last Friday! I believe we are on the right track by reviewing our diet! After the detox diet did you go back to the same foods you always eat? I think Gilamama is correct! As for me, no more of the ground wheat which is in my freezer. A friend grinds it for me, so it is raw wheat but maybe I can't handle it. Anyway it's my best guess and the only thing in recent years that I've incorporated into our meals. A friend mentioned that I may be sensitive to all wheat or flour products!

Yes I did eventually go back to the same foods. I was hoping to try introducing different food groups slowly, but when I hadn't eaten properly for almost a week, I just wanted to eat everything around me. Everything smelt and tasted so nice. Unfortunately it came back about 3 and a half months later. It's hard to tell whether it came back of its own accord for some unknown reason, or whether its diet related as I had eaten so many different things by that stage.

My specialist said perhaps it was a co-incidence or even just the power of positive thinking while being on the detox diet that made it go away, or seem like it went away. But I beg to differ with her opinion as I felt better than I had for a long time down there and really felt like it had completely gone for a while.

The tablets I am on at the moment seem to be helping suppress the symptoms, but some days I still feel slightly itchy and uncomfortable. I can tell it hasn't completely gone away, but its definitely better than it has been in the past.


----------



## Jojo F.

I know there is a "protocol" of natural remedies pregnant women do to get a negative result for their GBS test, diet being a big part of it.

Diet
Hibiclens
Garlic clove in the vagina
Probiotics orally & vaginally
Yogurt orally & vaginally
Kefir
Naturally fermented foods like homemade sauerkraut
Vit C
Homeopathics
Echinacea
Bee propolis
Goldenseal
GSE
Oregon grape root

To me it only makes sense that your partner would be colonized with GBS as well. Test and treat your partners too.


----------



## dogsinsweaters

Thanks for the idea of having my husband tested. We have been married for 25 years! One marriage and faithful . How in the world did this happen? I am so frustrated!


----------



## Jojo F.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dogsinsweaters* 
Thanks for the idea of having my husband tested. We have been married for 25 years! One marriage and faithful . How in the world did this happen? I am so frustrated!

GBS is naturally occurring in most of our bodies in small amounts. It's when there is an imbalance that it can get out of control. Unfortunately it's easy for it to get out of control and hard to fix it. Sometimes it take 25 years for something like this to get bad enough to notice and need to do something about it.

All of the antibiotics they put people on only makes it worse in the long run. Now you have to wrok from ground zero to build up your immune system again. It's a vicious cycle.


----------



## QueenOfTheMeadow

I'm going to move this to health and healing. Enjoy the ride!


----------



## keepsmilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dogsinsweaters* 
Thanks for the idea of having my husband tested. We have been married for 25 years! One marriage and faithful . How in the world did this happen? I am so frustrated!

If I never seem to fully get rid of it, wouldn't I just keep passing it back to him whenever we have intercourse?

If my partner never has any symptoms, how do we know when to treat him?

Does he need to be treated every time I am treated then??


----------



## dogsinsweaters

I am taking a strong probiotic from the health food store and garlic. I'm avoiding sugar and flour, ( but I am still getting very small amounts in foods). My husband has been VERY patient all these months. We have not passed it back and forth, it got stronger again anyway, which leads me to "blame" diet, at this moment in time. I may change my mind another day, of course. I also pray often! I'm trying to figure this out day by day, open to learning.


----------



## dogsinsweaters

I feel even better today. Remember to stay away from vinegar products; they're fermented! I've lost weight on my "no sugar, no flour (no yeast products) diet", which I will continue, for fear it will return. I don't know how long I need to be on Probiotics . I just hope my posts help other women!


----------



## Soledad123

Hi guys, I've been having the same problems every now and then I am having an urinary infection and I've been treted with anti-biotics and It caused me a strong yeast infection, the doctor required a culture form me and my husband he was negative but my results showed I am B Strep positive, and this is bad because the anti- biotics causes me Yeast infection and It is affecting my relationship because I am not enjoying! Seems I am so dry down there. I was excited when I found the article about the garlic but reading your posts I think maybe that's not the answer. However I am going to try.

Thanks for you comments


----------



## peaceful

Hello ladies - I'm not sure if anyone will get this post to this older string but I've been dealing with GBS for the 5 years we've been trying to conceive and my frustration with the typical symptoms I'm having this morning leads me to digress a bit from the user name I must have set up years ago (when I was quite optimistic about becoming a mother and actually had a subscription to Mothering) to vent here.

The infection flares up right at ovulation with the typical discharge, itch, pain and redness, and brings bloating and pain in my uterus/ pelvic cavity. Sometimes it lasts all month, sometimes just before my period. Sometimes it causes my period to come a week or so early. My culture always comes back - normal vaginal flora positive for GBS, only relevant in pregnant women. HA - I plan to gently change that assumption as well as the idea that this is only a vaginal (not endometrial) infection if its the last thing I do on this earth.

My natural doctors do believe that this is causing my infertility as the infection has obviously colonized my endometrial lining and my husband and I are for sure passing it back and forth. He always has white blood cells in his semen analysis which clear up with antibiotics but come right back after we've been trying for a month. To the person questioning her husband's faithfulness, this is something you can pick up at your doctor (health care workers often convert to positive between pregnancies), something that occurs 'naturally' in many women without symptoms, and even something you can have had since you were born, having been passed through the vaginal canal (per Dr. Toth).

I do believe in boosting your immunity and dealing with it as a systematic illness and have cleansed and fasted and eaten all raw, supported my body with extra protein, lost weight, done pelvic opening yoga, uterine massage, and the whole gamete. I wish that this was entirely lifestyle related, it would be much easier to manage if it was but we do all live in a world in which many toxic variables are out of our control and sometimes this approach is crazy making which doesn't help either.

I don't know the answer to curing it but I do know that misconception on this is the norm by all number of NP's, MD's, DO's, midwives and the lot. This is something symptomatic and very real for many women and not relevant only in pregnant women!

The remedies that midwives 'prescribe' for colonization during the third trimester of pregnancy have yet to work for me and doctors don't have any better ideas because antibiotics make it worse. Likely a sensitivity report to the actual strain we have might be a better approach than throwing antibiotics at it at random. I have yet to find a doctor locally to help with this.

Two resources that are very interesting and helpful but not natural are The V Book by Elizabeth Stewart, MD and the giant e-book offered at no charge by Dr. Toth at fertilitysolution.com. Both are high tech antibiotic remedies which I'm not yet prepared to use but do find some solace in the idea that both of these doctors at least take symptomatic GBS seriously and perhaps the anti-antibiotic camp can extrapolate their information to more natural ideas.

As for me, I have an appointment with an infection specialist at the University of Washington in a few months and my acupuncturist is conjuring me up an herbal tampon based on specific herbs with anti strep b properties per her TCM textbooks and studies. I'll let you know if it works and I hope this conversation stays alive as I know we're not alone and if something has worked long term for you, please share.

I wonder if it is possible that as I keep throwing generalized natural anti-biotics like garlic at this, I'm making it just as resistant as using a prescribed antibiotic that isn't specific to GBS? I've been playing this game a long time and it is debilitating to my entire life - my business suffers, my marriage suffers and we've been through 5 years of heart wrenching infertility with this so I feel all your pain and hope we can put our heads together and share what does eventually work.

Peaceful blessing of health to you all.


----------



## notamom39

Yeah, I feel your pain. I too get GBS flare ups. The first time it happened it was really bad and I did the whole antibiotic thing which did help get the worst of it under control but ended up causing yeast infections and a whole host of digestive problems including C-dif (which I wouldn't wish on anyone) and developing allergies to the antibiotics themselves. It took me over a year to recover from it all. If you are looking for solutions, I'd be wary of the antibiotic route. I tried probiotics as well but my digestive system wasn't too fond of them at the time.

One OB-GYN after another has said the same thing, nothing to be done about it and flare ups can be expected. They obviously don't suffer themselves and have no idea how bad it can be. They don't even bother to try to consider what may cause a flare up.

My latest flare up started after buying new underwear that weren't 100% cotton and I am getting some relief by not wearing underwear or at least loose-fitting boxer styles when I'm at home.

I see that flour has been mentioned in this thread earlier but suspect that not just flour, but all gluten products may be involved in throwing my own system out of balance. Sugar, yeah, also a likely candidate since sugar and gluten products often go together in our diets. But I'm going to have to look at "bad" carbohydrates as well since they are basically sugars.

Though I haven't been tested for a gluten allergy or celiac disease, I have my suspicions that this may be an underlying factor for me. If I have it, it would explain a lot. Celiac can also cause abdominal pain/bloating and cause infertility, both problems mentioned by women earlier in this thread.

But I do know that I have a mild case of hyperthyroidism, not bad enough to have to take any medication, but I suspect this hormone imbalance could be a reason I'm one of those women who does suffer from GBS instead of being one of the lucky ones who doesn't even know they are carriers.

And I've also had extremely low cholesterol in the past which can cause problems since your body needs cholesterol to produce some hormones. (Yes, it is possible to cholesterol levels that are too low.)

If you are in search of answers, I'd look into hormone imbalances. You can get your hormone levels tested next time you have your normal OB/GYN visit or a regular physical. If the results come back as being outside the normal range, your regular doctors may send you off to the endocrinologist to find out what may be the cause of your hormone imbalance or for treatment. Cholesterol should be one of the tests performed with any regular physical.

I also suggest doing your own research as to what "normal" hormone levels actually are. The old norm allowed for much higher numbers than what revised studies have indicated so if your doctor isn't keeping up with the times, he/she may tell you you're normal when you're not. And make sure to get a copy of all of your test results from your doctor. Empower yourself and avoid having doctors repeat tests that have already been done, possibly saving yourself time and money.

Gluten allergy and celiac testing I know less about since I haven't done them myself. But I'll be working harder at avoiding gluten and sugar to see if it can help with my most recent flare up.

Another thought I had was that perhaps too many alkaline or acidic foods could be to blame? Ph balance - could make sense.

Some other basic things to consider:

Make sure that your partner is clean before fooling around so that he doesn't throw your system out of balance with random bacteria. Even foreplay can cause problems if he doesn't wash his hands.

Drink a lot of water to keep your urinary tract clear.

And this one may seem a little crazy but could masturbating help produce more natural fluids to flush your system or help get the flora back in balance... as long as you don't introduce bad bacteria in the process? I don't know. I guess it would depend on why it is out of balance and it could just aggravate the symptoms by spreading things around. Could be a fun theory to test out though.

One thing I saw in previous comments that bothered me: the idea that using a tampon to "soak things up". All it would do is keep things trapped. It could give you temporary relief by keeping discharge away from the more sensitive outer areas, but long-term, is sure to make things worse by keeping bacteria trapped and stopping the natural process our bodies have for flushing things out.

I hope some of these ideas help others in their search for answers.


----------



## samomoftwo

Hi Ladies

I was wondering whether any of you have found anything that works yet?

I think I have had problems with vaginitis from GBS on and off for 6 years, when it was first discovered while I was pregnant with my second child. Anyway recently I had a flare up, which started out seeming like a yeast infection, with itching and burning. I treated it myself, to no avail. After 4 days of intense itching, burning and swelling of the vulva, I went to see my GP, who has finally come back to say its GBS, and that she wants me to take Amoxil for 7 days (3x500mg daily). Needless to say I am wary of taking such a huge dose of antibiotic, especially as it doesn't seem to help keep the strep at bay for a long time.

As a matter of interest I had been to see the doc about 6 weeks ago with a vaginal infection - lots of discharge, pain during intercourse but no itching / burning otherwise. She said she thought it was BV and gave me clindamycin pessaries. I have now found an article which claims that vaginally administered clindamycin is no longer used for BV as it has been shown to cause Strep vaginosis (http://www.wdxcyber.com/npapvg11.htm), so I wonder if that is what has kicked off this episode for me?

My doc had also suggested I try douching with Betadine. I have done this a couple of times, but am not sure if it helps or not. Anyone else tried this and had any success?

So fellow sufferers...are there any wonder cures out there that you can share?

Many thanks


----------



## mama1803

Do any of you ladies have an unpleasant odor down there?

Something has been going on with me for a few years now. I tested positive for GBS during my second pregnancy almost three years ago and was given IV antibiotics right before delivery. Since then intercourse has been very painful, almost like my vaginal opening cannot stretch open and a feeling of extreme dryness during sex, even if using massive amounts of lubricant. At a regular GYN (not the same doc who diagnosed the GBS and delivered my babies) checkup about a year after giving birth, the doc said that my vagina appeared shrunken and prescribed estrogen cream which I didn't use because of some nasty side effects. She said that my vagina would return to normal even without the estrogen cream when I stopped breastfeeding.

A year and a half after that appointment I'm still not feeling normal. I don't have the itching or burning that one associates with a yeast infection, just a general soreness in my vulva. Some bath soaps really cause burning down there, so I have been using a natural olive oil soap with no fragrance to alleviate that problem. I've also tried using different laundry detergents, thinking I might be sensitive to a particular fragrance or chemical but that has not helped. My biggest complaint though, aside from the painful intercourse, is the odor. Really pungent and strong and I cannot ever wash it away. No thick discharge, but a constant wetness in my underwear that is uncomfortable. I'm getting paranoid about the odor--I'm washing my undies and pants two and three times to get rid of the smell. Not only is intercourse physically uncomfortable but I am so self conscience about the odor--my dh can smell it as soon as my undies come off. I feel gross!

I had a GYN appointment about about three weeks ago--pap came back normal, no bacterial infection or yeast present in the cultures taken. I was tested for herpes (which I knew I didn't have) and that was negative as expected. The exam was torture, lots of pain upon insertion of the speculum. My GYN thinks it is pre diabetes as I had gestational diabetes with both of my pregnancies and have diabetes on both sides of my family. Yet a two hour glucose test came back with perfect numbers.

Help!! My husband has been very patient. I am losing patience however. I want to be normal, have a normal sex life, and not have to worry if people who pass me on the street can smell me.

I am 37 years old, about 20 pounds overweight and suspect I have a sluggish thyroid if that means anything.


----------



## hopefulmommy

i am so very grateful to have found this forum. i have actually been crying today and could use a chat with other ladies who know how awful this can be. my symptoms started right after my OB had sent me to the ER for what she suspected was appendicitis. (It turned out to be much simpler - just strained muscles due to a disc herniation in my low spine.) I was in the hospital for 2 days, which included a pelvic intravaginal ultrasound and a lack of great hygiene as I was not allowed to bathe for the first 36 hours i was there. sigh.

on the morning of discharge, i started to feel like i was coming down with a UTI so i had my husband drive me straight to my OB's office to drop off a urine sample. Sure enough, it was positive for leukocytes so they started me on Keflex. Two days later i had a followup appointment and my OB told me that they cultured the urine and it turned out to be full of GBS. so, they put me on amoxicillin 500mg 4x a day for 10 days.

by day 5 i was turning a bit yellow. the OB took me off the amoxicillin to test my liver function. (it turned out to be fine.) i asked if i needed to continue the regimen and they said no, it should be fine.

ever since i have been dealing with this really strong burning sensation, very little discharge - if anything very dry down there - and pain. there wasn't initially any smell but more recently after trying to treat it first for yeast and later for BV, there is now a smell with the irritation. sometimes it is so uncomfortable i have to sit on a bag of iced peas to relieve the discomfort.

they had me try monistat 7, then i also tried acidophilus both orally and vaginally, and then RePhresh 3 times. my OB said if that didn't work they would send me to a vulva clinic. which sounded expensive, and alarmist - so instead i called my GP.

my GP's office cultured me for everything!!! everything!!! a whole STI panel including herpes, my thyroid, you name it. it came back negative for all except that i am again (or still) colonized with very high levels of GBS.

my real downfall is the internet. even though my GP has assured me that i should not be losing sleep over the GBS, i am freaking out. i have read that people with symptomatic GBS are more likely to get kidney infections and also really scary studies about sepsis caused by GBS in older adults or people with immunodeficiencies. while i do have Hashimoto's thyroiditis, it is controlled with medication and other than that i have always considered myself to be a fairly healthy person. i don't eat gluten or sugar, and i eat a lot of protein and vegetables and rice.

i am really scared. they prescribed a new round of penicillin 500mg 10 days (this time to take the whole regimen) but i had a reaction to the penicillin and so now i need to go see my allergist to make sure that i am not allergic to penicillin.

how long can a woman live with GBS without it causing really bad disease?
am i freaking out unnecessarily?
will i ever be able to have sex with my husband again without worrying that it is just making things worse?
i feel so alone right now. everyone tells me not to worry but they are not the ones in my body feeling this much irritation and pain.

thanks for any thoughts you may have, or advice about what has worked for you.


----------



## BooskiBoo

Ladies, Like I have so many days recently, I desperately googled for any info I could possibly find on this life-changing topic; and luckily I somehow stumbled across your thread. I cannot begin to express how grateful I am that I found it- for you all have provided me with more info than nearly a dozen doctors, a personal background in healthcare AND 8 months worth of intensive research on this horrible problem!!!
I have been suffering like you for 8 months (seems like a dozen years!) and am so utterly exhausted, confused, upset, hurting and ready to scream! I have had it with drs who won't admit when they don't know what to do so they just keep prescribing more antibiotics and creams THAT DONT WORK!!! My bathroom looks like a pharmacy and I have spent enough money on over the counter lotions, creams, ointments, sprays, douches, suppositories, etc that I could probably stock a pharmacy!!!
So finding you has definately been bittersweet. Although I wish this on NO ONE- it is a comfort to know that I am not the only one! I think I am going to try some of your suggestions in regards to diet changes. Can someone please explain exactly how you use the garlic, as well? I want to make sure to do it correctly. And is there anything else anyone has found that soothes topically?

One last question, has anyone ever heard of someone who has beaten this horrible thing? Do IV antibiotics work? FYI... I too have hashimotos thyroiditis. Do you think that has somehow contributed to this? Its like an immune system double whammy!

Thanks again for all the info ladies! Good luck to you all (and myself), and may God Bless Us!!!


----------



## dogsinsweaters

Girl friends, stay away from SUGAR! I know beyond a shadow of a doubt, that the strep B gets "cleared up" with an antibiotic, then all is well. But last week I failed to notice the sugar content of an item (and I drank it for 2 days!) So it was back to the doctor, and I'm trying to get cleared up again. I think my dr. is becoming convinced or at least opened minded about this. Sugar must "feed" the strep. (I guess like sugar feeds yeast?!) Please, please drastically cut back your sugar intake! I think you will be thrilled but first go on an anti-biotic and get cleared up, then extremely mimimal sugar. Use a substitute and question what people serve you!


----------



## dogsinsweaters

http://www.midwiferytoday.com/articles/garlic.asp

Check this out. I friend sent it to me and it is exactly how I got it.


----------



## sapphire_chan

Definitely have a ton of probiotics. I'd also put yogurt inside. And have your dp wear a condom with yogurt inside for a few nights. Alternate with garlic.

My guess is that fighting the strep makes room for yeast and then you fight yeast and make room for strep and on and on.


----------



## JaneS

I've heard from many mamas with this condition and know some personally so I've researched this issue a lot. The key is probiotics BUT the right kind. It's specific strains of lactobacillus that adhere to the mucus lining of the vagina and produce hydrogen peroxide to keep the area clean, at the proper ph, free of strep and other bacteria that don't belong, and odor free.

From WebMD:

Quote:

For decades, some women have used Lactobacillus acidophilus in yogurt or supplements to treat bacterial vaginosis. But researchers now know that _*dairy lactobacillus does not work for bacterial vaginosis*_. This is because dairy lactobacillus is not the kind of bacteria that normally lives in the vagina. Researchers have found two different types of lactobacillus-L. crispatus and L. jensenii-that are most commonly found in a healthy vaginal environment. Research is now focusing on using these types of lactobacilli in capsules.7
There are a couple hard to get lactobacillus strains which are studied for colonizing the vagina.... l. crispatus and l. rhamnosus.

http://jcm.asm.org/cgi/content/full/37/9/3062

The only 2 brands I know of are Jarrow's Femdophilus with l. rhamnosus and Pharmax Mindlinx with l. crispatus that are specifically studied to adhere to vaginal lining. Google crispatus to read more about that and bv.

Acidophilus, yogurt or kefir bacterial strains are not going to colonize that particular area of the body. Antibiotics are like a flash fire, you need to replace the friendly bacteria or else the strep will just regrow to take up the place and that is why antibx and certain probiotics just do not work.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gilamama* 
I also recomend taking a strong probiotic - on an emptly stomach.

some probiotics do mention this... but others do not like the stomach acid, and it's better to take with a meal to help them survive with a higher ph.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BooskiBoo* 
FYI... I too have hashimotos thyroiditis. Do you think that has somehow contributed to this? Its like an immune system double whammy!

Definitely. As my holistic registered dietician explained it, beneficial bacteria have a harder time implanting. Are you gluten free? That is reportedly the number one thing Hashi's patients need to do. The gluten protein is similar to the thyroid protein cells... the body continues fighting the thyroid if gluten is eaten.


----------



## dogsinsweaters

Thanks for the info. I've ordered the Jarrow's probiotics.
I'm in "bad shape" now and just like some said, the antibiotics don't clear it up any more. I'm also going to try the garlic. Now I understand why the probiotic that I took before, did not help.
Thanks so much and please continue with information as it becomes available.


----------



## mamaof5boys

Haven't had a chance to read through all of the replies, so sorry if this was already suggested... Have you tried essential oils? There are many that would be helpful, but I would start with medicinal quality tea tree oil soaked in a tampon. This won't kill the good bacteria- only the bad. If it's more systemic you can do oils internally- oregano oil will get rid of lots of stuff (I've used it before rather than an antibiotic).

I have had huge success with acidophilus vaginal suppositories. They help keep everything in balance. Good luck!!


----------



## dogsinsweaters

What about other websites, forums, etc. concerning GBS?


----------



## dogsinsweaters

Where in the world do you get acidophilus vaginal suppositories?


----------



## lauren86846

boric acid capsules, bio k plus poured into a capsule and inserted vaginally, and tea tree oil suppositories (health food store) got rid of my group B strep. I had it for like 14 months thinking I just had "interstitial cystitis" b/c it was causing bladder inflammation. no one thought to give me a swab!!


----------



## nishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogsinsweaters*
> 
> Where in the world do you get acidophilus vaginal suppositories?


You can now get acidophilus vaginal pesseries from some pharmacies, they've only been out since the start of this year (well in Australia anyway)

I think the brand i looked at today was Elevet not 100% sure but they have them in Australia at 'National Pharmacies' they're the ones with a green n blue sign.


----------



## keepsmilyn

Hi All, Well I seem to have finally discovered the cause of my problems with little help from the specialist I was last seeing last year. As mentioned in one of my previous posts I was eliminating various foods from my diet and eventually noticed the problem slowly going away. I've also suffered from skin rashes / hives at random times too which I always suspected as being related to food but could never pinpoint a particular item causing the problem.

I have been avoiding most sugary foods, pastas and bread products and increased how much water I drink. I have also tried to increase my intake of fruit and vegetables, so replacing pasta and bread with more vegetables on my plate where possible. Keep in mind that I was never overweight, just average for my height. I was also recently checked for diabetes as I have a family history of it, but there is no sign of it. I still have sugary foods, pasta and bread occasionally, but alot less of it when I do. When cooking at home we choose gluten free pasta (which tastes just as good) and buy more grainy breads.

I haven't had any problems (with the hives or thrush) for over a year now and whenever I start to feel a slight tickle down there (knowing that it may be coming back) probably due to over-eating a mixture of food I should have avoided I will drink extra water that day to help keep it at bay. If I ever get a little more sore then I use a water based ointment which seems to help ease the discomfort as canestane cream would sometimes make it feel worse.

I'm now on to my next battle with not ovulating regularly and just recently started taking clomid which has worked in producing an egg, so now here's hoping we have some baby news soon. ;-) Goodluck everyone, I hope you see the light soon.


----------



## pantufla

I had serious problems with GBS for years. Years. Like, 15. Going gluten free has definitely made an improvement. I never had anyone take me seriously, either.


----------



## keepsmilyn

The last specialist I was seeing still doesn't believe me that its food related. I feel sorry for her other patients who have no idea about the possible cause and that she won't consider suggesting to them that its food related.

It seems like the cause may be an allergy to yeast, which most sugary, pasta and bread products include. Too much yeast in my system causes the problems to occur.

Here are some links I just found about it below. I found some other similar articles a while ago about the same thing:

http://www.yeastinfectiondiet.com/ (refer to section "Remove the foods that the yeast is feeding on")

http://www.pureliquidgold.com/candida-diet.htm

http://www.theyeastdiet.com/candida-infection.html (refer to 'Possible solutions' at the end of the page)

I would take all the information available online as a guide only and try eliminating most sugary and yeast containing foods from your diet and see how you go. Once you see major improvements you could try re-introducing those foods slowly again to see the effects on your system.


----------



## lyonsden4

Just checked in to see that my original post had been responded to, so many years ago. I believe GBS is definitely related to immune system. I got rid of my problem eventually, but it appeared a few years later, then went away. Now it is back again. I have other symptoms as well - all are immune system related (I believe) and also hormone related. A few months ago I had a major life event that has caused stress to the point that I could not function, was very emotional. I am feeling better emotionally now, but believe it is appearing in my physical health as GBS infection and now burning mouth syndrome. Long story short - I am going to an acupuncturist who specializes in fertility (I have 2 amazing children and lucky to have them as I have severe endometriosis, 8 major surgeries for it and had a partial hysterectomy since having my children bc of pain) bc of thinking my hormones are unbalanced. She did a saliva test and results are that my hormones are out of balance (shock me). I told her about GBS vaginitis, she told me about a Chinese tincture sold by doctors like her called Yin-Care. It is an all natural Chinese herbal tincture that you mix with water and douche with and if really bad, dip a tampon in and use it overnight for a course (7 days). You can do up to 3 courses. I am on my 2nd course and it has really helped! I don't know if it will get rid of it for good but at least it is helping the pain and discomfort. I searched online and found great info about it. You can buy it on Amazon.com. It is excellent for all topical skin ailments and can be used vaginally. It's uses are endless, yeast, bacterial, shingles, herpes, etc etc. I also am taking Femdophilus by Jarrow which is just for women and using it orally and vaginally TMI sorry but when you are desperate for help there is no such thing as TMI! As of right now, I'm still having GBS symptoms, but things seem to feel better. Hoping after 3rd course of treatment with Yin-Care, acupuncture, and bio-identical hormones - I will be better!

here is a link:http://www.amazon.com/Arbor-International-Care-Herbal-Wash/dp/B0009Y2EVK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1312400025&sr=8-1

Here is a link to Yin-Care's site that has a list of pdf abstracts stating the studies that were done for specific types of health problems. http://www.yincare.com/originalAbstracts.htm

I feel for all of you wonderful ladies who have had to deal with this. Hugs to all of you (((MOTHERING LADIES)))!!!  Try hard to view the health issue as separate from you. We are not defined by a health issue, rather it is how we face and handle it. Chins up ladies! I have started meditating and try hard to be mindful. This has helped tremendously with stress, which definitely affects one's immune system. I will post an update in a few weeks (praying for long term relief). Much love, Kirstie


----------



## KHaralson12

This is what has helped. Steroid pack, diflucan 200 for 4 days. Taking a bleach bath,,,,using max quater cup to 40 gallons. soaking in the tub 5-10 minutes. Now Nystatin twice a day. The burning has improved alot. Like not constantly thinking about it. I had read somewhere that strep b settles down once the yeast is under control. I think I took way too many antibiotics a couple years ago. One Doctor said it was yeast nother said everything looked normal except for ALL the reddness. I hope this helps someone.....Kelley


----------



## Ninjacat

Hi All, I'm new here and have been dealing with recurrent vaginal infections for much of my adult life. I had a 3 year chronic, recurrent Bacterial Vaginosis infection which I finally cured with boric acid suppositories (back when Yeast Arrest had higher doses of boric acid---now they only have homeopathic doses, but you can get boric acid and capsules from the pharmacist) plus Natren's Acidophilis used orally and vaginally. Then, a few months later I had vaginitis and was positive for Group B Strep. Since I'm allergic to penicillin, my doc prescribed an infection of Ceftriaxone (after clindamycin vaginally didn't work). This worked and I was fine for several years, most of the time taking probiotics. Then a few years ago I started getting GBS vaginitis again. I had a few recurrent bouts after Ceftriaxone injections and then finally got rid of it with this garlic protocol that a midwife passed on to me:

http://www.gentlebirth.org/archives/gbsCohain.html

Well, a few months ago I got a UTI and the doc prescribed me with Ciproflaxin which is a broad-spectrum antibiotic. Cleared up my UTI but shortly afterwards I got GBS vaginitis again. So, I think it was caused by my vaginal balance being thrown off by the antibiotics---I think that all my good bacteria was killed off. So I've been taking probiotics including Femdophilis (by Jarrow) and also Jarrow's EPS and again was treated with Ceftiaxone. Felt good for a few weeks, then, a few weeks later had symptoms again, started using garlic which didn't help, and then they cultured it and it was Gardeneralla (i.e. B.V.) ! So, I took flagyl and tons of Femdophilis and then used Yeast Arrest as a preventive. Now, about 5 weeks later, with symptoms again, they cultured it and it is Group B Strep again. UGH! It is so bad this time that I started bleeding early (I see from another woman's post here that she often gets bleeding from GBS also--I wonder if it is b/c our cervix is irritated . Is it cervicitis?). I'm also crampy. So, the doc I saw on Monday for the culture said that once the culture came back she would have it tested for sensitivity to various antibiotics to make sure we were using the right antibiotic and it wasn't resistant. So, I left a gazillion messages for her this week to remind her (as she told me to do) and the stupid lab THREW AWAY the culture before she could order the sensitivity test. So now tomorrow I have to go back in for another culture so they can order both tests. And the speculum is so painful right now. I am not convinced that the GBS is antibiotic resistant, and think instead that what is happening is that the antibiotics are just killing off the good bacteria that throws off our healthy balance, resulting in an overgrowth of GBS. Anyway, I'm sorry for this long message, but I am so frustrated with the whole thing and just had to vent. I'm also just really scared.

My point for the other newcomers here is that it's VERY important to determine which type of vaginitis you have because the treatments (traditional and alternative) are different for each one. So, make sure your doctor does a thorough exam and culture. However, the one common thread that seems helpful for many of these infections seems to be probiotics which is probably preventing us from getting out of balance and preventing overgrowth of Gardneralla (BV), Group B Strep, and yeast. I am very interested to read that some of you have found that reducing gluten and eating more vegetables has helped you to some degree. I may try that also.

To add to my frustration, my husband and I are about to do donor-IVF so I really need to get this resolved soon---I am concerned about having an invasive procedure while having GBS -- worried it will enter my uterus when they implant the embryo in my womb. Not to mention the risk of miscarriage of GBS. So, I am really hoping to resolve this soon. Since I am feeling so bad, with cramps and bleeding, I think I will take the prescribed antibiotic and also use FemDophilis orally and vaginally and perhaps even do the garlic cure as a preventive in another 15 days after I am healed.

Sorry for the long post and I hope everyone here finds a resolution soon. I do recommend the garlic cure in the link I posted as one good possibility--but be sure to use probiotics too!

One thing I thought might be helpful is if we each describe a few things about ourselves and our diets and see if there are any commonalities that may point to the problem.

For example, I have low serum cholesterol (150) and LDL cholesterol (85) (as does someone who previously posted here), I eat mostly vegetarian (which is probably why the low cholesterol) and probably too much wheat (but as of the past few days am really trying to reduce processed foods and move to whole foods, especially vegetables). I am 5'7" and 136 lbs and am in my mid 40s.

Best to all.

-Ninja Cat.


----------



## pe4rl

Wow. Just read the whole thread carefully. I was finally diagnosed with GBS recently. I've had a constant watery discharge with an unpleasant odor for about 1 1/2 years. Began with a UTI (unpleasant odor and color but resolved on its own) However, I have never had any accompanying vaginal pain, itching burning or discomfort so I'm lucky in that regard. It seems to be low-grade.

I have always eaten a high-protein low-carb diet. Red meat, fish, chicken and lots of veggies. Almost no fruit because I don't like it. I am overweight because I have portion control issues and I sometimes go on extended chocolate jags which can't be good. I think you are all on to something with the diet factor.

While inserting creams, probiotics, antibiotics, garlic, chinese tinctures and other things directly into the vagina may give temporary relief, I agree it can only be a short-term fix because it's an imbalance throughout the body of alkaline/acid ph. Similarly anything "medicinal" by mouth or IV will also be just a temporary fix. We have to ask ourselves why the vaginal environment seems to be permanently out of whack. Please go onto some of the alkaline/acid diet web sites and tell me what you think. Acidity is the cause of so many diseases in the body including autoimmune diseases such as Hashi, arthritis etc. Also people with cancer have a highly acidic ph (can be measured by saliva or urine with ph test strips. I actually tested my vaginal discharge and it came out acidic on the strip. The strips can be bought online.).

Sugar and white carbs are a huge factor which causes systemic acidity. Surely an acidic (typical American) diet will lead to an acidic vagina which is the perfect breeding ground for harmful bacteria. Fermented dairy products (although not regular milk products which are acidic) such as yogurt tend to be alkaline so maybe that's why they help in addition to the probiotics. Almost all veggies are alkaline. Red meat is acidic.

I am going to take a course of penicillin to hopefully "jump start" a cure but I am also definitely going to stop the chocolate and red meat (acidic) jags and eat more foods from the alkaline lists which are easy to find online. I think the only way to vaginal health is for the whole body ph to get back in balance......not just the vagina.......that's just my opinion and I'll let you know how it goes. If any of you convert to a more alkaline diet and it helps, kindly post so we can all benefit. I'm so glad to have found such an intelligent thread regarding this topic. Thank you all very much.


----------



## JU11

Take Oregano Oil, I got mine from my chriopractor.


----------



## Elph68

Hi Ladies,

I can tell you definitively from a males perspective that if you have diagnosed Group B Strep and it is symptomatic, your partner (the male) has it to.

The bug get's caught up in the prostate and lives quite happily in the mucous, also lives under the foreskin. For me, this caused a condition called prostatitis, or a prostate inflammation and foreskin inflammation or balanitis. My prostate inflammation was originally diagnosed as non-bacterial by my urologist as 'there was nothing there'!. After 2 years of arguing, negative tests and 9 different doctors, an infectious disease specialist found it by growing out the samples and having a 'hard look', first in my throat, then in other areas. GBS infects the pharanx, the anus and the genital tract. Can also cause diabetic ulcers, arthritis and skin infections. If you have a tickly cough or sore lymph nodes in your throat/neck, you probably have it there too as it is transferred through oral sex.

During that time I gave it back to my wife 6 times (Zithromax and Avelox cleared it 4 of these times). Our doctors weren't smart enough to find it in her, they even did a cervical cauterization 'to solve the problem'. It took 6 weeks of augmentin for me 10 days for my wife and now we believe it is now gone.

You only get it 2 ways, from your mother during birth, or from intimate sexual contact....

And ladies, I can taste it. The vaginal fluids are bitter and smell unusual, and the white discharge burns my tongue and causes ulcers. The reason I reacted so violently to it .... I am diabetic, otherwise I would never have known I picked it up and would have been an asymptomatic carrier like everybody else.

So, if you aren't treating your partner, it may never go away, and he needs 4 weeks minimum. I also found that using condoms for 6 months, along with 'clearing the pipes' 5 to 6 times a week, cleared my symptoms .... but came back again after taking the condom off. It may actually leave the male system over time, but that is only an observation.

I sincerely hope you don't find my post too blunt or rude, I am a male who has had the feeling of a cricket ball shoved up my bum for the past 2 years.

Good luck ladies, the only reason I finally got it resolved .... because I never gave up!


----------



## missy101

HELLO EVERYONE I HAVE 4 KIDS AND 3 DIFFERENT FATHERS THAT HAD PREVIOUSLY SLEPT WITH A LOT OF WOMEN. LET ME TELL YOU YOUR HUSBAND HAS TO BE TREATED WITH CLINDAMYACIN, OR IT WILL KEEP REOCCURING. I SUFFERED FOR MONTHS TIL MY HUSBAND WAS TREATED AND HAVE NEVER HAD ONE AGAIN. DOCTORS DO NOT KNOW WHAT THEY ARE TALKING ABOUT MEN NEVER GET CHECKED THEY SHOW NO SYMPTOMS BUT CARRY IT AND PASS IT TO US AND WE GET UTIS FISHY BACTERIAL VAGINOSIS GROUP B STREP DOES AFFECT NON PREGNANT WOMEN. CLINDAMYCIN TREATS BACTERIAL VAGINOSIS AND GROUP B STREP IN MEN AND WOMEN. PLEASE PASS THIS ON WOMEN ARE SUFFERING AND DOCTORS ARE IGNORANT TO THE FACT THAT MEN ARE NOT CARRYING THIS STUFF AROUND!!


----------



## sadface

I have diabetes and similar symptoms. If you do not have diabetes, you may try cutting soda out of your diet. There is so much information I have found, but no solid facts.


----------



## camilled

Hello eplh68,

I just had a few questions for you. I was just treated with amoxicillin at 500mg 2x daily for 7 days and my partner with ampicillin at 500mg 2x daily for 7 days. However it came right back a week later. I thought that penicillins were the only effective antibiotic for strep b? I was also under the impression that its something you carry forever. I just need some help in getting rid of this horrible thing that I've been dealing with for the better part of a year. I think a birth control I was on threw me off initially but I've been off it now for 5 months and still having issues. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Elph68

Hi Camilled,

This was the same issue for us .... my doctor gave us short doses of fluroquinolines as he didn't know what it was. If you have had it for a while the bug goes deep into the uterus and is hard to get rid of. The length of course may need to be 2 to 4 weeks ..... using the guidelines for PID and prostatitis may help when discussing this with your GP. I was on Augmentin Duo Forte for 6 weeks. My wife needed another 10 days (20 days in total), PLUS the doc gave her a 3 day Zithromax. Group B strep also gets deep in the prostate and penicillin and other antibiotics don't get to it.

The question to ask is was it after contact or did it come back on it's own? When I passed it on 4 days to a week later the cervix would become tender and she had bladder pressure ..... about a week later the irritation, burning and discharge.

For men, a strong smell, a very slight irritation or redness if uncircumcised.

I battled with the medical 'experts' for 2 years and it took an infectious disease specialist to find the answer.

We will see what happens now .... fingers crossed and best of luck to you in getting it resolved.

The 'experts' just don't know .....


----------



## Tropicalfever

Hello,

I have been having Garnerella vaginalis for the pas 4 months or so, it was first diagnosed in March I was put under fasigyne and vaginal Metronidazole for 10 days my DPalso had fasigyne by the time I was over I waited another 10 days and tested agian, The gardnerella was still there and candida albicans had added its self. I took , I took an appointmnet with the OB/GYN on saturday we had an echography and he realised (and showed me) that I have a swolen right fallopian tube whic is completely "glued" to the u times fasigyne, triflucan seven days clotri-denk cream. I tested again this month same thing I'm loosingf my mind. Now I'm taking clotri-denk vaginal tabl, fasigyne and after the vaginal tab will start Trophigil to rebuild my doderlin flora which is extinct.

Now my Ob/GYN discovered that I have my right fallopian tub which is about 3 times the size of my left tube and "glued" to my uterus. He says the gluing might have been caused by scars or by an infection. Three months ago I underwent a treatment a a cyst at the right ovary don't know if its linked but the cyst is gone. He went through my history this is generally caused by PID I've never had Clamydia or Gonhorea My personnal hygiene is perfect I dont have any pains I've never had any problems before (well I guess). He asked me to do a lab test for my prolactin level it turned out I'm at 20 nanograms/ml so he precibed parlodel 2.5 , he also prescribed clomid and Utrogestan to be taken for the next cycle. Im at 22 DPO no AF took the test again at 17DPO it was BFN he says I should hold on till 30DPO that I tested too early and by then if I still get a BFN themn I have a more serious condition. In summarry what does it all mean? Has any one suffered form any of these before of do I mobve my post elsewhere and where precisely? I think I'm gonna post this on a new thread. Thanks for reading.


----------



## khkvd

I am happy to have found this discussion - at last i don't feel so alone.

i have no major discharge, no smell, although the last time that i had this (about 6-8 months ago) i did have major watery leaking.

what i do have that is similar to last time is intense burning. my husband looked and said that the labia and skin around the anus are blotchy white, which is what they gyn said when she checked last time.That time she treated with an anti yeast infection drug, and then i did the garlic treatment a few times, it all went away.

i tried garlic twice this time - it helped a bit- maybe i should keep going?. the burning is insane. last time there was itching- this time very little.

another question...maybe this is allergy related?

for years i have had a problem with toilet paper. i use only organic or non bleached which helps a lot. when i use regular even once or twice i get really sore and itchy.

so now i have started swimming most days (for periods of not more than 1/2 hour at a time).

also i have just recently (4 months ago) stopped getting my period (I am 54). maybe this is complicating things?

tomorrow i will see the gyn again- but i don't hold out much hope...

i am interested to know if anyone else has thought of the allergy thing (TP or pools)?


----------



## khkvd

by the way-

I also take a lot of vitamin B (against hair loss) and thyroid med (I have low) and calcium. that's it


----------



## kimkay

I found this site looking for answers. I found many women having some of the same problems I have. I will tell you that I am at the end of my rope. Reading other threads I will tell you, being a woman, isn't all it's cracked up to be. First, reading about alot of itching and burning, I was finally diagnosed after three obgyn doc's of having Lichens Sclerosis. I said it's a miracle, finally....From the lips of the vagina, to the anus you will dig till you bleed. Your skin opens up like razor cuts. Then when you pee, burn, burn, burn. I suffered for twenty years with this. Although there is no cure, there is steroid cream,ahhh relief. Use it when I feel the cuts. That's only a minor annoyance compared to having a foul oder that I have been dealing with for about two years. I'm thinking, are you kidding me, I'm 53, went through menopause, now this. I think the worst part is having it come back as soon as you go off meds. First it was Bacteria Vaginosis, came right back. Now they say GBS, OK give me the meds. I still have a very fishy oder. I am so upset about this. What is going on. Yes I know your PH is off, but I believe there is a root cause. Well, off I go to see my obgyn on Fri. Can't wait to see what they come up with this time...Just fed up.I am so gratful to have come across this site,cause I have felt like I must be the only person with this, and it will never be cured.Will have more to say after visit. Kimkay.


----------



## dcainedwr

I am interested to hear more from Elph68.

My woman has just been diagnosed with this.

I want to learn much as I can about treatment for her and for me.


----------



## 220010

This forum has been the ONLY descent information about how to treat Strep B. I am so glad to have found it!

Ive been having uncomfortable feelings for about three years. It started when I had the contraceptive rod put in my arm. I had so many problems with it that I had it out as soon as the 3 months were up. At that time I had severe itching and irritation and was given thrush creams over and over. When we tried for a baby we were unable to fall pregnant so after 8 months I saw a naturopath who advised me to stop eating wheat/sugar. I did this and within 3 months we were pregnant. However sex was so painful. When it was time to have the baby the hospital induced me becaue i was 10 days over and with that there was complications and I had to be rushed off for an emergency C section. While in hospital I broke out in sores that wouldnt heal (staph?) but I treated it with breastmilk and pawpaw cream and they cleared up. So 4 months later with still severe irritation I have finally been told I am positive for Strep B and have been given antibiotics. I really dont want to take them as I am breastfeeding and more poor baby has already copped antibiotics after the C section (they put it in my drip and I didnt even know) so she has low gut flora and had a really back time with reflux. I dont want to expose her to antibiotics again.

Finding this page has given me some hope.... but I have also seen how serious it is to get rid of it.

I do agree with an earlier post about the body's PH. I know that mine is very acidic. I was told that over 10 years ago (im only 21). I do think that diet is a very important factor in all of this. I am going to try some herbs from the naturopath and I am going to ask him about the garlic but I think I am going to give that a go anyway... It cant hurt?? I am also going to cut out the chocolate (sniff sniff) and try to go on an alkaline diet.

Thankyou so much for the honesty and input on this forum it has helped me so much.

Will update when I know how it all goes.


----------



## vvvv

Hi all,
Just wondered if anyone has looked at Dr. Christiane Northrup's book, ' Women's Bodies, Women's Wisdom'?
In it she says that normal vaginal pH is normally acidic, but semen is alkaline- so it can change vaginal pH for hours- especially after repeated intercourse (anyone trying for a baby here?!!) so people with GBS colonisation may start to develop symptoms. She suggested one teaspoon mild vinegar in a cup of warm water as a douche, or just using your fingers. I tried this last week, and my symptoms cleared up within 24hours- WITHOUT needing antibiotics. (Last time I had a course of antibiotics and then developed terrible thrush!) maybe this will help others


----------



## civy

Hi ladies I started reading your posts because I had suffered from BV for 3 yrs before i got it figured out. So this is what did it for me; I started having problems with the BV and would go see my gyn, get the antibiotics or the gel, finish the treatment only for it to come back within weeks angrier than ever. I tried the lactobacilus acidolphilus, garlic ( yes i put whole cloves in my vagina while i would sleep!),and yogurt has always been a part of my daily diet. My gyn told me that im getting older (i was 26 when I started all this, im 31 now) and my body is just changing but for 26 yrs my vagina never smelled awful like that and i'm not about to live the rest of it with a stinky vagina so i started researching foods with natural antibiotic properties. I came across an article about iodine and i promise that since i've started my iodine supplement I have not had to go back to my gyn for the stinky vagina. I also noticed that when my kids got strep throat last fall, I didnt!! We are very close and its alway been when 1 gets strep in my house we all get it. research iodine and how it works in the body and its history. This is what they used for discinfection for surgeries 150 yrs ago..... iodine is the best natural antibiotic you'll come across. The other thing i've noticed since being on iodine, I dont get bladder infections anymore either!!! I'm one of those women that everytime i would have sex i'd get a uti too, but not anymore. put it in your nettie pot when u have a sinus infection and it'll take care of that too!!! about 2 yrs ago I was at my gyn's for my annual, told him that the BV was back and i needed more cream, so I went home and started that but within that week i found out about this iodine and by the next wk i started it as well.....I promise i havn't had it come since, been on iodoral for almost 2 yrs no BV when prior to this i couldnt get rid of it for about 3. I get it at swansonvitamins.com its called iodoral, perfect ratio if iodine and potassium iodide. AND its only about $35 for a 6 month supply!!!! I really hope this helps someone, I remember what it was like to walk around with a stinky vagina and i dont think any of us should have to.


----------



## princess57tess

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *civy*
> 
> Hi ladies I started reading your posts because I had suffered from BV for 3 yrs before i got it figured out. So this is what did it for me; I started having problems with the BV and would go see my gyn, get the antibiotics or the gel, finish the treatment only for it to come back within weeks angrier than ever. I tried the lactobacilus acidolphilus, garlic ( yes i put whole cloves in my vagina while i would sleep!),and yogurt has always been a part of my daily diet. My gyn told me that im getting older (i was 26 when I started all this, im 31 now) and my body is just changing but for 26 yrs my vagina never smelled awful like that and i'm not about to live the rest of it with a stinky vagina so i started researching foods with natural antibiotic properties. I came across an article about iodine and i promise that since i've started my iodine supplement I have not had to go back to my gyn for the stinky vagina. I also noticed that when my kids got strep throat last fall, I didnt!! We are very close and its alway been when 1 gets strep in my house we all get it. research iodine and how it works in the body and its history. This is what they used for discinfection for surgeries 150 yrs ago..... iodine is the best natural antibiotic you'll come across. The other thing i've noticed since being on iodine, I dont get bladder infections anymore either!!! I'm one of those women that everytime i would have sex i'd get a uti too, but not anymore. put it in your nettie pot when u have a sinus infection and it'll take care of that too!!! about 2 yrs ago I was at my gyn's for my annual, told him that the BV was back and i needed more cream, so I went home and started that but within that week i found out about this iodine and by the next wk i started it as well.....I promise i havn't had it come since, been on iodoral for almost 2 yrs no BV when prior to this i couldnt get rid of it for about 3. I get it at swansonvitamins.com its called iodoral, perfect ratio if iodine and potassium iodide. AND its only about $35 for a 6 month supply!!!! I really hope this helps someone, I remember what it was like to walk around with a stinky vagina and i dont think any of us should have to.


I


----------



## princess57tess

I have been diagnosed with strep b and am on flagyl. I'm experiencing bad pelvic pain and wondered if this was a common symptom . Have any of you ladies had the same issue?


----------



## answersplease

I am so happy I found this site! FINALLY! Other people having the same issues, and there isn't someone telling me - you're crazy, it's all in your head...I wish there was a way physicians would LISTEN to what we say. It just is so frustrating to have this problem over and over again. I am 29 and ever since I had my children I have had a constant battle with Group B Strep. I seem to go through bouts of it every few months and my obgyn just shakes his head and says "well most people aren't symptomatic so we'll just treat the symptoms as they come". I don't want to treat them as they come, I want to PREVENT them from coming in the first place! He suggests switching my maxi pads but that didn't do any good. I take acidophilus every day to keep the balance but something always seems to throw something off and then this Group B Strep pops up and the symptoms are awful. The itching is almost unbearable. My Dr. has prescribed me the Nystatin cream which helps but who wants to walk around with cream in your purse all day. Plus there is nothing more embarrassing than your 6 yr old pulling it out asking what it's for. Oh the madness has got to end. Thank you all for your wonderful insights and great ideas. I'm calling my Dr. tomorrow, and hopefully he'll give me some answers. Thank you to those who suggested having our partners checked. I never thought to have my husband checked. I didn't think this was something he could carry. Thank you all!


----------



## Kattiz

I have been suffering with bladder irritation for 8 months now. When it first started I thought I had a bladder infection. I was tested and showed I had GBS.

I was given antibiotics. I took them but as soon as I finished them the symptoms would come back. Each time I would go back to the doctor and sometimes no bacteria would show but I would always have microscopic blood in my urine so they would give me more antibiotics. This went on for a few months. The last round of antibiotics made me feel really sick and tired. I did some research and found a natural antibiotic call Allimax. Its a garlic supplement that has stabilized the allicin in garlic. I started to take this instead of the antibiotic and it helped a great deal. I had to take 6-9 capsules a day. Its kind of expensive at about $80.00 for 180 capsules. I thought I was feeling good enough to stop taking them and when I did the symptoms came back. I have pressure and a tightness in my bladder. I also have developed the same tightness and irritating feeling in my intestines. I feel this when I am sitting. The feeling goes all across the top of my stomach&#8230;just under my ribs and down my left side. Its very weird. Its not painful just a tingling feeling or a tightness. I think its because the strep B is in my intestines. I went back to the doctor and sure enough my urine showed microscopic blood and Strep B. I am now on more antibiotics and they have helped a bit after the 3rd day. I am going back to my urologist to have a scope done. I had one a few years ago because I was having this same problem. I ended up having a biopsy done on my bladder because the doctor saw a small lesion but it just came back as squamous metaphlasia which is a benign change of the lining of the cells. I was followed for a few years by the specialist but everything was going good until about 8 months ago when this started again. I am interested in the fact that maybe my husband is a carrier of strep B. I would like to have him tested but what does the doctor test&#8230; his semen? This has been very frustrating as I hate the feeling of a bladder infection all the time.


----------



## Groupbstrepsucks

Hi all, I hope this message may help some of you. I too was diagnosed with a high culture of group b strep and experienced the most unbearable itching for months. Once I was diagnosed and read all these comments I immediately thought this itching was something I would be dealing with for years, I kept on at my drs who wouldn't believe that group b strep could cause symptoms of itching until a dr suggested I could have vaginal eczema. I was prescribed antihistamines, a steroid cream and a special soap to wash with and I can now tell you that the itching has completely stopped. I believe the eczema was somehow brought on by the group b strep, although my dr will not confirm that. I wanted to share this with you ladies, although most of these posts are very old and may not help/ reach you now, but as an alternative route, this might be something you ladies may like to explore with your drs. I feel all your pain and hope my story might help you too. 
From a very happy ex group b strep sufferer.
Good luck and I hope if any of you do read this, you will update me as to how you get on.
PS if anybody asks, I will give you the exact meds my dr prescribed.
xxx


----------



## Papnad

I wonder if any of you have found a permanent cure? I'm suffering from Strep B vaginitis too since taking multiple rounds of antibiotics for UTI's and yeast medications. This was about 6 months ago and I've been suffering ever since. My doctor does not want anything to do with it because it is not common knowledge that strep B can cause these symptoms. The symptoms I'm having are:
- White pasty thick discharge (no odor)
- Burning 
- Painful intercourse
- Since a few weeks bladder pain, frequent and painful urination.

I've started to take Allicin (Allimax) two weeks a go, a really heavy dose, but have seen no improvement. I'm now beginning a bunch of other supplements and have bought Hibiclens as a vaginal wash. If this doesn't work I think I have to go the antibiotic route, which I'd rather not...

If someone has found a way out of this, please report. I will update my experiences as well.


----------



## belldancerq

*Group B Strep Diagnosis*

Hello, all. I was diagnosed with a Group B Strep infection last week. My issue started seven weeks ago. So far my only symptom is constant (24/7) vaginal burning. I started off with my GP who first treated me for a regular UTI. When the symptoms persisted, he then started me on a 7-day course of Amoxicillin (2000 MG a day) because my urine culture was positive for Group B Strep. The antibiotics helped, but my symptoms returned two days after I finished the antibiotic. From here, my GP sent me to a urologist. The urologist started me on a course of Cipro, but then had me discontinue to antibiotic when my urine culture returned clear of UTI but once again positive for Group B Strep.

At this point, I visited my OBGYN who cultured my vagina. The results of this culture returned with extremely high amounts of Group B Strep found. He now has me on a two-week course of Amoxicillin (2000 MG a day), and he has me taking the pills every six hours around the clock. I also started taking garlic capsules, coconut capsules, a multivitamin, and a pro-biotic aimed at regulating the vaginal flora. So far, I have received only very minimal relief after being on the antibiotic for five days. After I have finished this course of antibiotics, he is going to test my urine and blood for Strep B infection, and if it is positive,he's sending me to an infectious disease specialist.

I am so thankful that my doctor is acknowledging this as a real medical issue and is treating the situation with respect and seriousness. The first two doctors were very dismissive and eager to pass me on to someone else. I've read about so many medical professionals who are not willing to take this illness seriously. That being said, I'm also sick to death of this constant burning. I pray relief will come soon. Any new information anyone has to offer is much appreciated. More than anything, I would just like to hear that there are those who have successfully beaten this thing.


----------



## lyonsden4

*Update / Reply Group B Strep*

Hi,

I originally started this thread several years ago and am still disheartened to know that there really is no concrete cure. I did want to add something that I believe has truly helped me, in just about every way. It is called Monolaurin and is made from coconuts, but is not coconut oil. It is like a miracle!! I have suffered for the past year with undiagnosable (according to my doctors) stomach issues. Of course, was given the not helpful, catchall diagnosis of exclusion...IBS, which is BS! It just means they cannot figure it out! This is my belief. I even had one gastro doc tell me it was in my head and suggest I go on anti-depressants! Unbelievable. Because of their lack of ability to diagnose / treat / cure, it is somehow in my head. So, as I always have found it necessary to do, I researched on my own, any natural type of treatments.

Anyway, sorry to go off, back to the monolaurin, it is an anti-viral, anti-fungal (yeast), anti-bacterial and I take it orally twice per day. I started with a product by Ecological Formulas, then switched to Lauricidin (these are tiny pearls). Both are taken orally. I have not had any group b strep, yeast, bacterial infections at all since starting it 3 months ago! And my stomach is like normal again! And no colds or any other type of bugs when my family came down with a bad flu type of bug. I took about 1,000 mg 2x per day by mouth. The pearls are about 30-40 mg per pearl, so you just count them out.

Note, start low and slow, because I did not do that and had herxheimer reaction (die off, flu like symptoms) for about a day, start even with like 10 pearls (if you take Lauricidin) and slowly titrate up until you stop having bad symptoms you are trying to treat (group b strep). You can stay on it for life as it is completely safe, or if you prefer not to, try it for 2 months at a minimum. I spoke with the doctor at Lauricidin's headquarters and he gave me so much great info, it is a food and is very safe. I'd double check if you are pregnant or breastfeeding prior to taking it just to be sure.

Just wanted to post this because I'm hopeful it will help others. Also take a good pro-biotic, there are 2 sold specifically for vaginal issues Femdophilus (which states it is oral but others, myself included, have used it vaginally as well, if you look on Amazon you will see in comments section how people use it). The other is Gynatren, this is 2 bottles in the pack one is oral, one is vaginal. Both have helped me tremendously! I know Whole Foods sells both products. Lastly, Boric acid put into capsules 1 x per night for 7 to 10 nights helps treat fungus or bacterial issues vaginally.

Good luck and good health to all.

XOXO,
Kirstie


----------



## belldancerq

lyonsden4 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I originally started this thread several years ago and am still disheartened to know that there really is no concrete cure. I did want to add something that I believe has truly helped me, in just about every way. It is called Monolaurin and is made from coconuts, but is not coconut oil. It is like a miracle!! I have suffered for the past year with undiagnosable (according to my doctors) stomach issues. Of course, was given the not helpful, catchall diagnosis of exclusion...IBS, which is BS! It just means they cannot figure it out! This is my belief. I even had one gastro doc tell me it was in my head and suggest I go on anti-depressants! Unbelievable. Because of their lack of ability to diagnose / treat / cure, it is somehow in my head. So, as I always have found it necessary to do, I researched on my own, any natural type of treatments.
> 
> Anyway, sorry to go off, back to the monolaurin, it is an anti-viral, anti-fungal (yeast), anti-bacterial and I take it orally twice per day. I started with a product by Ecological Formulas, then switched to Lauricidin (these are tiny pearls). Both are taken orally. I have not had any group b strep, yeast, bacterial infections at all since starting it 3 months ago! And my stomach is like normal again! And no colds or any other type of bugs when my family came down with a bad flu type of bug. I took about 1,000 mg 2x per day by mouth. The pearls are about 30-40 mg per pearl, so you just count them out.
> 
> Note, start low and slow, because I did not do that and had herxheimer reaction (die off, flu like symptoms) for about a day, start even with like 10 pearls (if you take Lauricidin) and slowly titrate up until you stop having bad symptoms you are trying to treat (group b strep). You can stay on it for life as it is completely safe, or if you prefer not to, try it for 2 months at a minimum. I spoke with the doctor at Lauricidin's headquarters and he gave me so much great info, it is a food and is very safe. I'd double check if you are pregnant or breastfeeding prior to taking it just to be sure.
> 
> Just wanted to post this because I'm hopeful it will help others. Also take a good pro-biotic, there are 2 sold specifically for vaginal issues Femdophilus (which states it is oral but others, myself included, have used it vaginally as well, if you look on Amazon you will see in comments section how people use it). The other is Gynatren, this is 2 bottles in the pack one is oral, one is vaginal. Both have helped me tremendously! I know Whole Foods sells both products. Lastly, Boric acid put into capsules 1 x per night for 7 to 10 nights helps treat fungus or bacterial issues vaginally.
> 
> Good luck and good health to all.
> 
> XOXO,
> Kirstie


Hi, Kirstie. I am not dealing with stomach problems at this current time. My ONLY symptom is this horrible burning sensation that NEVER goes away. It's constant, 24/7 pain. What have you found to help with this issue? Any guidance you can offer is much appreciated!


----------



## belldancerq

*Update on Group B Strep Diagnosis*

Okay, good news first. My doctor has been completing vaginal cultures about every 3 weeks since my symptoms begin back in October 2015. We tried two rounds of oral Amoxicillin that did nothing to alleviate my vaginal problems. In fact, my symptoms seemed worse while on the oral Amoxicillin. The Amoxcillin, however, did clear the Strep from my urine culture. After this treatment failed, he order a susceptibility test to see exactly what antibiotic would be effective against my particular strand of Group B strep so that we would not just be throwing random antibiotics at it. After we received the lab results, we found the strain to be susceptible to many different antibiotics, including Clindamycin. He then placed me on vaginal Clindamycin ovules each night for 7 nights. I went in for a culture at the beginning of the week, and I received the results today. The Group B Strep is GONE!!! In addition to the Clindamycin, I also took 10 capsules of Allimax per day (I'm still doing this and will continue doing so until I have gone through 30 days of this regimen). I've also been taking a probiotic daily, Jarrow Phemdophilus. I have not changed my diet.

Here's the bad news...I'm still symptomatic. My symptoms consist of 24/7 vaginal burning. I also sometimes have a tingling sensation in my clitorus. I have no discharge or any other symptoms. I am going to a urogynocologist tomorrow for a cystoscopy. We are looking into Interstitial Cystitis or Vulvodynia as possibilities. Best of luck to all of you who are still looking for a cure for Group B Strep. My advice is to have your doctor order a lab susceptibility test to determine what antibiotic will work against your strain. The Allimax couldn't hurt either.



belldancerq said:


> Hello, all. I was diagnosed with a Group B Strep infection last week. My issue started seven weeks ago. So far my only symptom is constant (24/7) vaginal burning. I started off with my GP who first treated me for a regular UTI. When the symptoms persisted, he then started me on a 7-day course of Amoxicillin (2000 MG a day) because my urine culture was positive for Group B Strep. The antibiotics helped, but my symptoms returned two days after I finished the antibiotic. From here, my GP sent me to a urologist. The urologist started me on a course of Cipro, but then had me discontinue to antibiotic when my urine culture returned clear of UTI but once again positive for Group B Strep.
> 
> At this point, I visited my OBGYN who cultured my vagina. The results of this culture returned with extremely high amounts of Group B Strep found. He now has me on a two-week course of Amoxicillin (2000 MG a day), and he has me taking the pills every six hours around the clock. I also started taking garlic capsules, coconut capsules, a multivitamin, and a pro-biotic aimed at regulating the vaginal flora. So far, I have received only very minimal relief after being on the antibiotic for five days. After I have finished this course of antibiotics, he is going to test my urine and blood for Strep B infection, and if it is positive,he's sending me to an infectious disease specialist.
> 
> I am so thankful that my doctor is acknowledging this as a real medical issue and is treating the situation with respect and seriousness. The first two doctors were very dismissive and eager to pass me on to someone else. I've read about so many medical professionals who are not willing to take this illness seriously. That being said, I'm also sick to death of this constant burning. I pray relief will come soon. Any new information anyone has to offer is much appreciated. More than anything, I would just like to hear that there are those who have successfully beaten this thing.


----------



## Daisy1986

Hello all, I am also suffering with group b strep symptoms and wondering how you are all doing? Have you managed to cure it? I’m so anxious and depressed about it all 😞


----------



## SSVAN

Anyone is still suffering with this horrible thing ?


----------

